# 42 Safticycle - new reproduction body



## dw1973 (Mar 27, 2015)

Picked up my reproduction 42 Safticycle body from Gary Schultz - website: http://spydertech.us/?no_redirect=true
He did an excellent job and I highly recommend for sheet metal work, custom fabrication. Now I need to locate 24" 36 spoke drop center rims and fenders for it.


----------



## syclesavage (Mar 28, 2015)

that's gonna be nice when it's done.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 28, 2015)

Very nice, but link no workie.


----------



## dw1973 (Mar 29, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Very nice, but link no workie.




Try this:
http://spydertech.us/?no_redirect=true


----------



## dw1973 (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks for the comments.


----------

